# Video from OBBC



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Here is a video I put together of some of the highlights of our trip during the OBBC last weekend. Enjoy!

http://youtu.be/52lDgm8tMQM


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Loved the video! It was cool for sure. 

Matt Condon
Galati / Destin


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, cool video! That was a nice blue!

Robert


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

great viedo and fishing trip!! I gotta ask, i see how you verify with green label # etc, but how do you get accurate measurement & weight for the blue? I'm am just wondering, i am sure it is done accurate as possible, thks for info!! ??


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

grey ghost said:


> great viedo and fishing trip!! I gotta ask, i see how you verify with green label # etc, but how do you get accurate measurement & weight for the blue? I'm am just wondering, i am sure it is done accurate as possible, thks for info!! ??


We didn't measure it, the tournament didn't have any length or weight requirements unless you were in the "On The Dock" calcutta, which we weren't. 

Since it didn't matter, our way of getting an "accurate" weight was asking everyone on board what they thought. Everyone agreed it was probably 375-400, it doesn't show so well in the video, but it was a FAT fish.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Sweet video, that was a nice Blue. Where abouts were you when you got the Escolar, if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Blue C (Sep 25, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, delicious Escolar. Nice video!


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Head Kned said:


> Sweet video, that was a nice Blue. Where abouts were you when you got the Escolar, if you dont mind me asking.


We are at the Spur.


----------

